# Tubes



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Been using Thera-band gold for my slingshots. Looking to start using tubes. I'm look for low draw weight, fair speed. Mainly for target shoot. Help please!

Thanks


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Try Trumark RR-T "Red" tubes

http://www.slingshots.com/html/sling-shot-bands-rrt.html


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For light pull target shooting, you can't beat Chinese 2040. In looped configuration, drawn to about 500%, you'll get 200+ fps with 3/8 steel and they should last at least 1000 shots.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshot-black-2040-p-441.html


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

exactly the information I've been wondering about myself thanks for asking CK and thanks for answering Henry, what about theratube equivalent?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm with Henry on this one Chinese 2040 looped are my favorite for target, light and fast. For me I think the Chinese tubes are faster then the Theraband tubes, even at a lower draw weight, but that's just me  Good luck!!


----------

